# Magnetic Dro Setup



## umahunter (Feb 27, 2015)

Check this out guy posted this on a machinists page I'm on looks pretty neat  http://www.magwaymeasure.com/


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2015)

Looks similar to the Igaging scales, but without the aux. readout.


----------



## MarkStephen (Feb 27, 2015)

Just wait a week or two, you'll probably see something just like it on ebay, $24.95 - free shipping from China.


----------



## kd4gij (Feb 28, 2015)

I think that guy is a day late and a dollar short. As the saying goes.


----------



## kaferhaus (Feb 28, 2015)

I think he's more than a day late.... I've been doing the same thing for at least 10yrs and I copied it from another guy.....


----------



## stupoty (Feb 28, 2015)

I liked the video ,I was watching it thinking "hows he going to mag that on for the cross slide?" Then the camera panned and I saw the dti set up on the cross slide 

Stuart


----------



## mksj (Mar 4, 2015)

Pretty crude looking and the special "industrial magnets", that gave me a good laugh. Get an Igaging Absolute DRO, two small neodymium magnets, attach to the scale and reader unit, and viola.  Even has a remote readout already with a magnet to attach it to wherever.


----------

